# Western Flyer followed me home. Can I keep it?



## AndyA (Jun 29, 2018)

Murray-built girls Western Flyer Cosmic Flyer. Clone of 1964-65 J.C. Higgins Spaceliner. Complete with Spaceliner-type crank cover, tank, and rear rack. Maybe I'll spiff it up so that my wife can ride with me when I'm on my 1960 Flightliner.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 30, 2018)

Looks pretty spiffy already!


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 30, 2018)

trippin'!


----------



## gumby6950 (Nov 25, 2019)

Do you know the name of the color? I'm wanting to repaint the tank on mine.

Sent from my LM-X420 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 26, 2019)

AndyA said:


> Murray-built girls Western Flyer Cosmic Flyer. Clone of 1964-65 J.C. Higgins Spaceliner. Complete with Spaceliner-type crank cover, tank, and rear rack. Maybe I'll spiff it up so that my wife can ride with me when I'm on my 1960 Flightliner.View attachment 831460 View attachment 831461 View attachment 831462




You'd better ask your mother, you know your dad had a pretty tough day at work.

Doesn't the headbadge already say M. O. M. on it?


----------

